# What is a bad CRC error?



## Ulysses (Dec 11, 1999)

I went to unzip my 5.14 drivers with winzip. the winzip file is stored on my orb external drive, as it was unzipping it came up with this error: bad CRC f9834c7d (should be eb4f44bb). What does this mean? and how do i fix it! also the night before my orb drive was reading and wrighting as i tried to move stored zip files from my orb to desktop, it wouldn't stop so i used ctrl,alt and delete to shutdown!any ideas, thanks!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

It's probably a corrupt download, try redownloading the file again. Usually fixes it


----------

